

Universal Windows Platform Bridge for the Android Runtime - pavlov
https://dev.windows.com/en-us/uwp-bridges/project-astoria

======
pavlov
This is a bridge that lets Android apps run directly on Windows Phone.

Apple is now the only mobile phone vendor that doesn't support Android apps --
pretty crazy! Here's a post I wrote that goes into more detail:
[http://blog.neonto.com/2015/04/29/android-is-the-new-
win32-t...](http://blog.neonto.com/2015/04/29/android-is-the-new-win32-the-
new-java-and-the-new-flash/)

